# Settlement priority service



## mandyboo (Feb 10, 2011)

Does anyone know when to purchase the priority service?
I am a bit confused about the whole process.
Do I first complete my online application, then pay the normal fee, then do the biometrics and finally pay the priority fee and send of the whole application?
Does it have to be on the same day?

I don't want to mess it up! Help please!!
Thanks you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mandyboo said:


> Does anyone know when to purchase the priority service?
> I am a bit confused about the whole process.
> Do I first complete my online application, then pay the normal fee, then do the biometrics and finally pay the priority fee and send of the whole application?
> Does it have to be on the same day?
> ...


See https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=Services_PAGE.
You complete the application process as far as biometric data appointment, and then, before you send in your supporting documents, you go to the WorldBridge site under 'Additional Services' and pay your $300 priority service fee. Then you send in your documents. Make sure the payment is in before documents reach the consulate, or you won't be treated as priority.
So basically what you have outlined in correct. You can pay for priority at any time within 2 weeks after your biometrics but before you send in your documents.


----------



## mandyboo (Feb 10, 2011)

Joppa said:


> See https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=Services_PAGE.
> You complete the application process as far as biometric data appointment, and then, before you send in your supporting documents, you go to the WorldBridge site under 'Additional Services' and pay your $300 priority service fee. Then you send in your documents. Make sure the payment is in before documents reach the consulate, or you won't be treated as priority.
> So basically what you have outlined in correct. You can pay for priority at any time within 2 weeks after your biometrics but before you send in your documents.



Thank you Joppa!
I read through their website and first they say:

You must pay for the settlement priority service before you send your visa application to the UK Border Agency.

Then they say:

You should mail the documents given in step 6 on the How to Apply page of this website to the relevant UK Border Agency mailing address (see step 7 on the How to Apply page on this website). You must do this on the same day you purchase the priority service. 

They totally contradict what they are saying!

Can I do it before the day I send the application or does it have to be on the day?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mandyboo said:


> Thank you Joppa!
> I read through their website and first they say:
> 
> You must pay for the settlement priority service before you send your visa application to the UK Border Agency.
> ...


I know it's clumsily worded but the principle is clear: You must pay for priority before you mail or hand-deliver your documents (dossier). Pay first, get the receipt and write 'Settlement Priority Service' with payment ref # on the outside and enclose your receipt on the top of pile. They say do it on the same day but I don't think it matters provided you don't miss the 14-day deadline.


----------



## mandyboo (Feb 10, 2011)

Joppa said:


> I know it's clumsily worded but the principle is clear: You must pay for priority before you mail or hand-deliver your documents (dossier). Pay first, get the receipt and write 'Settlement Priority Service' with payment ref # on the outside and enclose your receipt on the top of pile. They say do it on the same day but I don't think it matters provided you don't miss the 14-day deadline.


Hi Joppa,

I have a question for you since you seem to know so much about this process!

My family has given me some money (into my account) to help out with expenses a few months ago. I mentioned that one payment in my sponsor letter as it is shown in my bank statement. Then later when filling the online application I wrote that my family also helps me with money from time to time. Would I need to show any letters or bank statements to prove they have enough money to help me out?

I have a full time job and enough money, but I wanted to say perhaps that if there was a need for me and my husband to have more money my family would help.
I don't want them to come back to me though and ask for more documents later on as this could take a long time and delay things even more.

Would it be best in your opinion to mention this or just leave it out?
Thank you so much!

Mandy


----------



## mandyboo (Feb 10, 2011)

I should mention that after my expenses each month I am left with about £550.
Would that be enough to support me and my husband (this is after rent, food and bills) in the eyes of the immigration people?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mandyboo said:


> I should mention that after my expenses each month I am left with about £550.
> Would that be enough to support me and my husband (this is after rent, food and bills) in the eyes of the immigration people?


I'd have thought so. The guideline says that a couple need to be earning or have at their disposal more than what the UK Income Support would give them, which is currently £102.75 a week. As you have more than that left over after expenses, you should be ok.
If you want to include availability of help from your family, enclosing their last three months' worth of bank statement will strengthen your case.


----------



## mandyboo (Feb 10, 2011)

I think I'd probably not get into that then. I don't have those statements right now and it could all take too long. I'm just going to say it was a one off payment and hopefully they would see I still earn enough money.

Anyway, thank you so much Joppa! You gave me some really good tips and I appriciate your help 
Hope you have a wonderful evening!! I'll keep you posted on the application, fingers crossed!! 

Mandy


----------

